
Consumer Group Demands XP for Vista Victims - nickb
http://vista.blorge.com/2007/10/12/dutchaEURXs-consumersaEURX-union-asks-free-copies-of-xp-for-vista-victims/
======
cstejerean
I get a 404

------
joeguilmette
ditto

